
Twitter Co-Founder: “We’re Not For Sale” - terpua
http://mashable.com/2009/05/06/twitter-not-for-sale/
======
moe
Who in their right mind values twitter at half the price that youtube went
for? Who in their right mind would even consider acquiring twitter at this
point?

If you have that kind of money at your disposal then build your clone and blow
the leftover on marketing. It shouldn't take more than 10-20 million to put
twitter out of "business".

~~~
herval
that's quite a simplification, ain't that? if money alone would do it, then
all one would need to have to beat every single 'hit' site on the internet
would be a big wallet - and VCs surely would be willing to give their money
away, if it was that simple...

